# Free ranging



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well after a great deal of angst, this morning I decided to let them free range hopefully they return to the coop tonight.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on making the move to real free ranging.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Congrats on making the move to real free ranging.


Thanks now my problem is that I could sit there all day and just watch them.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay! I wish I could free range my flock all day.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Yay! I wish I could free range my flock all day.


Just curious why can't you ?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Hawks. Lots of them. I have to supervise them.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Hawks. Lots of them. I have to supervise them.


We have lots of hawks, falcons, and bald eagles. As long as you have things for the flock to take cover under they will watch for the arial predators and seek cover. So far I've only lost 1 chicken and that was to a raccoon. I have lost ducks to bald eagles but only because they try to fly to get away and get caught. The flock watches and see the prey birds and go under the porch and trampoline or in the coop for cover.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been watching them much too much on their first day out. They seem to be spending a lot of time under a large bush. I guess it is cooler than they sun. Is this typical? I was looking forward to watching them walk around. Any ideas will be appreciated!!!!!


----------



## FarmRookie (Apr 18, 2013)

The just need to get comfortable with the environment. Give them a few days.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

FarmRookie said:


> The just need to get comfortable with the environment. Give them a few days.


That's what I am hoping for thanks. Time will tell. They are actually out and about now about 30 mins before sundown.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Good news! They chickens all returned to the coop after their first day offered ranging. So far so good.


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

jmc0319 said:


> I've been watching them much too much on their first day out. They seem to be spending a lot of time under a large bush. I guess it is cooler than they sun. Is this typical? I was looking forward to watching them walk around. Any ideas will be appreciated!!!!!


At first mine only hung out around my rosemary bushes. They loved it when they were smaller and then around 15 weeks they began roaming more. Mine still stay in the shaded area though so they must be hot. They sure don't utilize the whole yard, which I fine by me, they won't eat my garden up


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

jmc0319 said:


> Good news! They chickens all returned to the coop after their first day offered ranging. So far so good.


I know that feeling. I was worried at first as well. But they all seem to know where home is. I often run into customers that come by, they too are just as worried.
It is taking the first step that is hardest.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Y'all never heard that old adage "Chickens always come home to roost."? That's where it comes from, most chickens come home to roost. 

I've had only 3 in all my years of free ranging that didn't want to roost in the coop...one of those is currently roosting in the coop but she still doesn't enjoy roosting with the other chickens and will roost on a corner roost by herself. She used to roost on the axle of an old truck we had by the coop....but we sold the truck. 

I've found, in each of these cases, the birds were loners who did not socialize well within the flock.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I am building a large covered run because I just can't get past the chances taken with the preds for unsupervised free range. My neighbor down the road has lost 3 flocks to stray dogs even though her property is fenced. Just last week a coyote & pup was spotted by another neighbor checking out our almost completed run & the chicks aren't even outside yet! I do plan for some free range time in the evening with me close by firearm in hand!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Just a quick read through any chicken forum can tell you that most predator losses are sustained when birds are penned in coop and run. They cannot evade a predator there and it's like a free for all for the predators. 

Most free range losses are due to not having a proper free range system in place. Success in any system is based on efforts to insure safety of the flock. That's where the term "flock management" comes in instead of just flock keeping~management implies that there is actual efforts made by the human rather than sending the birds out on range with a kiss for luck.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

We are fortifying the run & house based on all the tips & advise I've read on forums & blogs. I've got to do what I am comfortable with for my situation although I do respect & appreciate all opinions & experiences. If I have a loss in spite of all of the costly precautions I'll revisit my stance at that time. But for now I want to make the best home for the chicks that I can in a large run environment. So happy for everyone who can successfully free range because I really do believe it is best case scenario for the chickens.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Well said!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That is what it comes to. A community that learns and grows and based their decisions on what they feel is best. And, respects the decision a flock owner makes for their flock, if the are not putting them in specific danger or abusive environment.


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

I've been free ranging mine for 2 months now and still watch them! They go in bushes and a small group of trees all day to get out of the sun, but I can't help keep an eye on them anyway! I don't think it gets easier. haha


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree. With me, I work from my home office. So, 95% of the time, I am in earshot.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

At the risk of being on obnoxious, here is a picture of the new free rangers that I thought I would share.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Not obnoxious!!! Nothing purdier than colorful flock on green grass...like flowers they are!


----------



## Blazer917 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm working up to letting my flocks out to free range too so I'm really enjoying this thread. Love the pic!


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Blazer917 said:


> I'm working up to letting my flocks out to free range too so I'm really enjoying this thread. Love the pic!


Thanks. I was very reluctant so decided to just do it. So far they have been great. They head right back to the coop every night. They also spend a lot of time under bushes during the heat of the day. It gets toasty here in Georgia.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

I was also afraid to let them free range - if you can call roaming my fenced back yard really free ranging - but I've been watching them and when a plane or bird is overhead they run for cover. As a matter of fact, I usually can't find them when I look out my window, but if I walk out into the backyard there they are running towards me to see if I brought a treat!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a group of youngsters who have been free ranging since 2 wks and they don't range with the main flock. They are constantly foraging on the fringe of things and ducking into the honeysuckle bush when I approach. The only time I can get near them is at feeding time. They've got an old WR hen who wants to mother them following them around but she's run off some poundage trying to keep up.

They have a certain area of the woods I call the Honey Comb Hideout and most of the time they disappear like ghosts in the vines.










I call this pic New Age Rock and Oldies Rock...a 3 mo. old WR and a 6 yr old foster mother ditching off into the honeysuckle vines when I approach.










Always on the fringe of the meadow...and now with a baby sitter that they did not want...poor ol' Bertha.


----------



## chickenlil (Aug 1, 2013)

jmc0319 said:


> At the risk of being on obnoxious, here is a picture of the new free rangers that I thought I would share.


Lovely! And thanks for sharing your experiences. I'm a beginner and hope to be where you are in a couple of months!


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

chickenlil said:


> Lovely! And thanks for sharing your experiences. I'm a beginner and hope to be where you are in a couple of months!


Good luck and I think letting them range will be harder on you then them.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bee said:


> I have a group of youngsters who have been free ranging since 2 wks and they don't range with the main flock. They are constantly foraging on the fringe of things and ducking into the honeysuckle bush when I approach. The only time I can get near them is at feeding time. They've got an old WR hen who wants to mother them following them around but she's run off some poundage trying to keep up.
> 
> They have a certain area of the woods I call the Honey Comb Hideout and most of the time they disappear like ghosts in the vines.
> 
> ...


Great pictures Bee. Good to know mine are not the only bush trolls.


----------



## zardoz (Aug 2, 2013)

Our chickens were always free-range, mainly to keep down the ticks. Since we have many coyotes, skunks, and raccoons we lose an occasional chicken but their quality of life is much better. The chickens are for meat and eggs but they are still pets. Before the electric fence, the biggest mistake we made was to close the coop door. Our dogs weren't able to get in so something was able to kill a couple dozen chickens. Yes, dogs can be taught that chickens have "pet status" and are very protective of them.


----------



## Blazer917 (Jul 23, 2013)

*jmc0319*, just wanted to tell you that reading how well your first time free ranging went encouraged me to do the same. I let my girls out for the first time yesterday afternoon. Well, Coop A anyway. I'm going to rotate. Today is Coop B's turn. My plan is to let one coop out every afternoon after 3:00 or so because by then they've pretty much laid all their eggs and can then free range loose until dark. I figure having a limited amount of free time will hopefully keep them from wandering too far and getting into trouble.

The first time went great! They all stayed pretty close to the coop except when they started following me too far and I had to herd them back. They seemed to really be enjoying themselves, especially when they discovered that they could duck under my horses' gate and go in their pasture. Lots of goodies in there if you're a chicken!

I was a little worried when I went to shut them up at sundown but 28 out of 30 had put themselves back in the coop to roost- good girls! The two stragglers, one Buff and one Red, were actually trying to get back in their fenced yard but were on the wrong side so they couldn't find the gate. I caught the Buff easily and put her away, and when I went back for the Red she actually came right to me and then hunkered for me to pick her up. If I didn't know better I'd say she knew she didn't want to be left out alone in the dark and that I'd put her back where she belonged. Smart henny penny. 

Anyway, I'm not trying to take over your thread, but I can't help but share a few pics from their first free range. Later on I'll get pics of Coop B's first outing.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That is great to hear! I bet them going in the horse area will be a win/win!


----------



## zardoz (Aug 2, 2013)

jmc0319 said:


> I've been watching them much too much on their first day out. They seem to be spending a lot of time under a large bush. I guess it is cooler than they sun. Is this typical? I was looking forward to watching them walk around. Any ideas will be appreciated!!!!!


If these are chicks out of the brooder, it may be the first time they saw the sky.  The first time without a roof overhead is a little scary.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Blazer917 said:


> jmc0319, just wanted to tell you that reading how well your first time free ranging went encouraged me to do the same. I let my girls out for the first time yesterday afternoon. Well, Coop A anyway. I'm going to rotate. Today is Coop B's turn. My plan is to let one coop out every afternoon after 3:00 or so because by then they've pretty much laid all their eggs and can then free range loose until dark. I figure having a limited amount of free time will hopefully keep them from wandering too far and getting into trouble.
> 
> The first time went great! They all stayed pretty close to the coop except when they started following me too far and I had to herd them back. They seemed to really be enjoying themselves, especially when they discovered that they could duck under my horses' gate and go in their pasture. Lots of goodies in there if you're a chicken!
> 
> ...


This is great to hear. This is what this form is all about. Learning and sharing ideas and experiences. I am learning a great deal from the forum and my chickens. They have caught on very quickly that when they see my wife in the golf cart that means a treat and they all come running. I also have a small container with scratch in it that I shake for the sound and they run to that too.

Glad your flock is doing so well free ranging. Enjoy them!


----------

